# How long have you been vaping?



## Stranger

How long ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

been just over 3 years, exclusively

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

@Stranger, you've left the Poll open like an empty air fryer... are you looking for all-together since the first vape, or exclusively?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DougP

DarthBranMuffin said:


> @Stranger, you've left the Poll open like an empty air fryer... are you looking for all-together since the first vape, or exclusively?


Did I hear air fryer... Yeah baby it's air fryer discussion time again






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Stranger

You youngsters are all pedantic as shit. We cronies don't sit around the braai and go "How long have you been vaping... exclusively ?" Half of us can't spell exclusively and the other half does not know what it means.

SO, how long ya bin vapin ? As in.. how long ya bin having sex ?

Exclusively  ......... Phillistines

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## DougP

7 years 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JB1987

8 Years

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Stranger said:


> How long ?



Mind your own business you dirty boy !! How very dare you?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

About 12inche... Oh. Nevermind. Vaped exclusively for 3years. Had a relapse, and now almost back at 1year exclusively.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Stranger

*3-5 years *12 vote(s) 40.0%


*5-8 years *10 vote(s) 33.3%


*8-10 years *4 vote(s) 13.3%


*Less than 1 year *2 vote(s) 6.7%


*1-2 years *2 vote(s) 6.7%


 
*More than 10 years 0%*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ugi

7yrs young

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis

8 and half years and i give an extreme example of how vaping can work to give up the stinkies. I was a very very very heavy smoker for 22 years getting through a 50g pouch of tobacco every couple of days and gave just about everything known to mankind a go to try and give up but nothing even slowed down my cigarette usage!

8 and half (approx) years ago my now wife who was concerned by my hour plus coughing fit after waking up had started vaping and gave me a vape pen. I worked nights and she said to really give it a chance take the vape pen to work and no tobacco and promise i would turn down anyone's offer of a cigarette so i promised and for all my many faults i do keep promises.

I made it through the night and when i got home found she had thrown out my tobacco, papers, lighters everything but had left a little selection of Blu 10ml bottles of e-liquid (the only size you got back then). I never so much as had even a drag from a cigarette ever again!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Timwis

Stranger said:


> You youngsters are all pedantic as shit. We cronies don't sit around the braai and go "How long have you been vaping... exclusively ?" Half of us can't spell exclusively and the other half does not know what it means.
> 
> SO, how long ya bin vapin ? As in.. how long ya bin having sex ?
> 
> Exclusively  ......... Phillistines


Speck for yersolf i con spel exclsivey!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Timwis

Stranger said:


> How long ?


Again not specific, is that before or after a Blue tablet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

4 years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

3 months away from 3 years

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Mr. B

Coincidentally almost exactly 4 years - got my first vape in October 2016 and put the hooka down

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Asterix

In just over a month it will be 3 years exclusively.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

Almost 7 years I think

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger

82.9% of respondents(39) are in the 3-10 year brackets

39 x 20 x 2555 = 

One million nine hundred and ninety two thousand nine hundred

stinkies not smoked (on average)

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

7 years!
Since Oct 2013

I need to check the exact date I switched to exclusive vaping - but it was around mid Oct 2013
So I may have gone through the 7yr mark about now.

One thing I will say is that I never thought that vaping would grip me as much as it did.
The rabbit holes were deep
I thought I'd use Twisp to cut down smoking, stop smoking and then a few months later stop vaping.
Not a chance
The vape was too captivating.

This forum played a major role in that - together with the support of the people here to hunt for the elusive perfect vape!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## zadiac

Long enough to be called Uncle in Forum town

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger

Mine was September 2012. I was the complete opposite. I looked for an alternative nicotine delivery system and up until two years ago I was happy with simple devices, spinners, Pico's and RE5's. 
I then tried a couple of sub ohm tanks and that brought the nic level down which led to DTL as as I am doing now. I think I missed a few steps, like squonking and am only really catching up now.

Bottom line is this, I believed then that this vaping thing could get me off the smokes. It did. I have not and will not ever smoke stinkies again. What I did not foresee was the massive backlash both politically and commercially.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

